# Amazon Lighted Cover for a Child?



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

My nearly 8-year-old has asked for a Kindle for his birthday. While I was reluctant to get a Kindle for him at this age, he is very responsible with his things and I thought it might encourage reading, so I decided to get him one - especially since he has found a lot of R. L. Stine books he wants that are available on Kindle.

I want to buy a case to protect it and I was thinking of going with the Amazon lighted case, as I think he would like the built-in light. However, I have heard that some of the problems people experience with bent or broken clips are often caused by user error.

Do those who have this case think it would be appropriate for a child or are they likely to damage it (he would not be removing the Kindle from the case)? Are there any others with young children using this case?

Thanks for your feedback,
Vonda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

From everything I've heard, Amazon is as good at taking care of cover issues as they are with Kindle issues.  I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## CatherineIsom (May 22, 2011)

sebat said:


> From everything I've heard, Amazon is as good at taking care of cover issues as they are with Kindle issues. I wouldn't be worried.


agreed, i have heard good reports on Amazon sorting out any type of problem, with quick responses too. I have never had a problem myself, but I hope this helps?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The lighted cover isn't the one that's caused the freezing problems etc and if he's never going to remove the cover, then there shouldn't be any problem with the hinges. If he's old enough to look after a Kindle, then he's old enough to take care of the case too.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks! I will go ahead and order it then.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't let him insert and remove the Kindle.  It's easy once you get the hang of it, but I could see a child pulling it the wrong way or something.  Of course all children are different.  I have a grandson who will be 8 years old next month and I won't even let him come near my Kindle.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

My 9 year old daughter got her kindle when she was 8 and has taken spectacular care of it, so I have no doubt your son will as well. The only concern I would have with the Amazon case is that it does not fasten closed very tightly. Given how may places dd's kindle goes in her backpack, dance bag, etc, I wanted a case that zipped closed completely so that the kindle would be protected from anything slipping into the cover. 

If your son is not going to be taking his kindle on the road, then this is not an issue.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't like any cover with hinges.  I can see that it might be easy to bend something the wrong way.  That's just my personal preference though, and I know others have used them with no bad luck.

I got my 9-year old the M-Edge platform with the M-Edge light that slips right into the case.  It works well for him.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got the amazon case - it's very very sturdy and protects the device well.  You might want to just put a velcro circle on the back so the kindle doesn't come apart from the case with the hinge thing.  That's my only worry - that it will bend the hinges the wrong way and crack the device.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Might I suggest you also get a Smack Dab clip?  It really is a great clip to keep the Kindle from being lifter inadvertantly stressing the hinge.

Also, if you have not seen a lighted cover in person, I would suggest you go to one of the local stores and see if they have one to show you.  The light, while it isnt exactly difficult to pull up, might be a little bit of an issue for smaller fingers.  Not sure.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> Might I suggest you also get a Smack Dab clip? It really is a great clip to keep the Kindle from being lifter inadvertantly stressing the hinge.


I've read the Smack Dab causes problems, has anybody used it?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I use it.  No problems.


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I've read the Smack Dab causes problems, has anybody used it?


Pretty much my whole family uses them with no issues. What sort of problems have you heard of?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I read that it causes problems much like the K3 unlighted covers did.  Quite a few of the reviews at Amazon say it is too wide for the K3.  I'm really curious about it because I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> I read that it causes problems much like the K3 unlighted covers did. Quite a few of the reviews at Amazon say it is too wide for the K3. I'm really curious about it because I am thinking of getting one.


I don't know how it could cause the same problems as the unlighted covers. Those problems were related to the prongs. The Smak Dab is just a piece of plastic. I like mine.  If it is too wide, simply squeeze the open ends a little to tighten it prior to sliding it on the Kindle.


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I read that it causes problems much like the K3 unlighted covers did. Quite a few of the reviews at Amazon say it is too wide for the K3. I'm really curious about it because I am thinking of getting one.


I can't speak to the issue that it's "too wide" as my only negative experience was that one of the clips was WAY too narrow. We had to gently pry it apart until we stretched it enough to slip over the cover.

I will say that the clip leaves an indentation on any skin that's on the kindle...but since it's always in the same place, that wouldn't be noticeable unless I took the clip off permanently...and even then, it's not TOO noticeable.

I take my clip off occasionally, mostly to take the kindle out of the case for some reason or another, and have never noticed that it has damaged the back of the case.

Finally, one of the reviews suggested using a binder clip instead. Wow...I can't IMAGINE how much pressure that would put on the kindle. I'd be *really* afraid that the binder clip would crack the case!


----------



## Crissy (May 16, 2011)

Hello There,

There are kindle cases that are now available that has a built-in lamp. It is not those kinds that you have to clip on the cover 
when using. You can use a kindle cover with incorporated lamp just like the one that can be seen here http://onlinegiftsdeals.com/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=98

This might be the ultimate solution for your child's kindle since you want a lighted cover. Hope this helps. 

Cheers!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Quite a few of the reviews at Amazon say it is too wide for the K3. I'm really curious about it because I am thinking of getting one.


I don't know how it could be too wide. It fits the K3 exactly - sort of like a hard cover book's cover is a little wider than the pages to help protect the pages. Now, I could see this comment for some of the M-Edge covers. There's about an inch or so to the left of the Kindle when it's in some of those covers -- but that's so that you can use the e-Luminator book light. (Although that extra width kind of gives you something to hold on to, so it isn't necessarily bad.)


----------

